# Looking for lease-Jefferson,burke,wash.....



## jeffersonbigbuck (Feb 12, 2012)

Im looking for land to lease mainly in Jefferson county, but will consider anything close to Jefferson in Burke,emanuel, or washington.
Any size tract considered. P.M me with details and number and I will be in touch asap. Thanks


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

don't have land to lease but do have some openings on our 1000 acre club in washinton county. What kind of hunter are you trophy or meat? would you be interested in joining a club? 423 645 7748


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the offer but I'm mainly looking for something to lease on my own with possibly a few friends. I'm a bow only- strict trophy hunter.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (May 31, 2012)

ttt


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------

